# Gun nuts, help me out (South FL/miami area residents welcome)



## leandroab (Jan 4, 2015)

So, I'm planning on visiting an indoor range to shoot some firearms for the first time ever. I figured, why not. I'll never do that in brazil anyways...

So, what guns do you guys recommend I start with? I plan on visiting THIS range, if no one has better recommendations (I'll skip .22LR, f_u_ck that):

Currently Available Handguns

Bersa Thunder 22 (22 LR)
Browning Buckmark (22 LR)
Desert Eagle (50AE)
Desert Eagle (9mm)
Glock 17 Gen 3 and Gen 4 (9mm)
Glock 19 Gen 3 and Gen 4 (9mm)
Glock 26 (9mm)
Glock 34 (9mm)
Glock 22 (.40 S&W)
Glock 23 (.40 S&W)
Glock 27 (.40 S&W)
Glock 35 (.40 S&W)
Glock 21 (.45 ACP)
Glock 30SF (.45 ACP)
Glock 30 (.45 ACP)
Glock 30S (.45 ACP)
Glock 36 (.45 ACP)
Glock 42 (.380) NEW!
Remington R1 1911 (.45 ACP)
Rossi Revolver (.22 LR)
Ruger LCP (.380)
Ruger LCR (38 Special)
Ruger LC9 (9mm)
Ruger SR 22 (22LR)
Ruger Mark III threaded barrel (22 LR)
Sig Sauer P250 (.40 S&W)
Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9 (9mm)
Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 40 (40 S&W)
Smith & Wesson M&P 9 (9mm)
Smith & Wesson M&P 9C (9mm)
Smith & Wesson M&P 40C (40 cal)
Smith & Wesson (.44 Magnum)
Smith & Wesson M&P 22
Springfield Armory XDM (.45 ACP)
Springfield Armory XDM (.40 S&W)
Springfield Armory XDS (.45 ACP)
Springfield Armory XDS (9mm)
Walther PPKS (.380)


Murricaaaaa f_u_ck yeaahh


----------



## tedtan (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not exactly a "nut", but I do have some experience.

Those are all handguns, so if you're not familiar with shooing handguns, start small and work your way up: 380, 9mm, 40S&W, 45, 50 Casull, and from there, work on up to the Thompson Contender rifle rounds (6mm, .308, 30-06, 7mm, etc.).

Just make sure to keep your arm straight so that the recoil makes your arm work as an entire unit rather than bending at the wrist or elbow, and use the other arm to help control the recoil. Otherwise, you'll end up with a handgun planted in the middle of your forehead, which isn't any fun.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 4, 2015)

Out of the dozen or so times I've ever managed to shoot guns in my life (because screw New York City), I must say the G17 was really nice to shoot. I didn't like the smaller sized 19 as much though, personally.


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2015)

From my limited handgun experience, .40 is pretty damn enjoyable - big enough to be a lot of fun, but not obnoxious. .9mm is very close but a bit jumpier. I've only shot .380 through one of those little five round snub revolvers, but they're a hoot 

I can't remember which Glock my cop buddy has (the 23 I think?) but it's a good shoot as well.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 4, 2015)

A lesson from a master 


Very important
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_safety
Know these backwards and forwards
1 All guns are always loaded.
2 Never let the muzzle point at anything you are not willing to destroy.
3 Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target and ready to fire.
4 Be sure of your target and what is beyond it. 


I would pick a medium or full sized Glock, Springfield Armory XDM, and Smith & Wesson M&P you decide which ones the 9mm, .40, and .45. Shoot starting with the 9mm and work your way up. They don't list a 10mm like a Glock 20 but it would go here. If that goes well there is the desert eagle.50ae then the Smith & Wesson.44 to try. The sig p250 and Remington R1 are worth a try too. That would give experience with the major brands and work through the calibers.

They also have rifles so
AR-15 (5.56), AK-47 semi or full auto (7.62x39), and Remington 870 Shotgun (12 gauge).

If you decide to go with the full auto ak, be very careful. Start by just putting 3-5 bullets in the mag. For the shotgun they kick hard so lean in and make sure the stock is pulled tight into your shoulder.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 4, 2015)

Echo the safety points 7stg made. 

<--gun nut.

Actually, my business cards say Firearms and Self-Defense Instructor. 



EDIT:

I had a long winded reply, but I'll just say this:

Want to shoot something fun, with easily manageable recoil, and inexpensive ammo?
9mm or 40. I'd recommend a Glock 17. I own one, and carry it's little brother (G19) every day. 

Want something you'll remember forever and have a hell of a story? Grab the Desert Eagle in 50AE, or the 44mag S&W. 

In either case, don't be afraid to tell the people working there what your story is. Let them know you've never fired a gun before, and I'm sure they'll be willing to help you out. If they don't, then it's not a place you want to be at, anyways. 

Same choices apply to the rifles and shotgun. If you want to shoot the most popular rifles in the known universe, grab the AK. The current right arm of the free world? The AR. Both easy to shoot, the AR being the softer shooting of the two. The shotgun might kick your ass a bit. I own an 870, and it's bruised a couple shoulders in it's day...only the people that don't listen: Pull it into your shoulder, tight. Doesn't hurt at all that way.

However you decide to do it, *HAVE FUN*, and *BE SAFE*.



If you're ever around my neck of the woods (Currently where Missouri, Nebraska, Iowa and Kansas meet...somewhere in there ), shoot me a message. I've got a handful of firearms, and a range.


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd absolutely go for a Desert Eagle .50, just work up to it first!

Also shotguns are incredibly, incredibly fun. But listen to this man to not end up with a bright red or dislocated shoulder ^


----------



## leandroab (Jan 4, 2015)

I forgot to mention: I would like to start with handguns first. I'm not a gun noob, I've held some and I know the do's and dont's but I never got to do the actual shooting part!! 

I've read about gun safety rules a bazillion times. It's very easy to ruin somebody's day (and yours as well) if you don't treat guns with respect.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd recommend the Glock 19, but maybe I'm a bit biased since I'm carrying one right now. It's a somewhat smaller and comfy gun with limited recoil and relatively cheap ammo.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 5, 2015)

Slayer89 said:


> I'd recommend the Glock 19, but maybe I'm a bit biased since I'm carrying one right now. It's a somewhat smaller and comfy gun with limited recoil and relatively cheap ammo.



That oboe


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 5, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> Want something you'll remember forever and have a hell of a story? Grab the Desert Eagle in 50AE



This. 

Just don't get smacked in the face.


----------



## texshred777 (Jan 5, 2015)

Never been smacked in the face by a handgun. I've had a scope bite me on a 30-06 though. 

If you're shooting at a range, I'd say a Glock 17 or Springfield XD 9, S&W M&P 9 or .40. Cheap ammo, very little recoil, decent trigger, and good accuracy on all 3. I'd skip on compact models(Glock 19/22/etc) unless you're trying one out before buying for CC. The recoil on the full size will be less apparent, and easier to shoot well.

Also, I wouldn't just toss aside the idea of shooting .22LR. It's not as manly I suppose, but in the countless thousand rounds I've shot in my life, .22LR is still a favorite. Even with a large assortment to choose from. I love that old Marlin 60.

My .02


----------



## 7stg (Jan 5, 2015)

texshred777 said:


> Never been smacked in the face by a handgun. I've had a scope bite me on a 30-06 though.



It's not a problem if you have a good grip and are leaned into it a bit but if your not...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hard to beat a .45


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 5, 2015)

It depends on what you want it for. Concealed carry? Competition? Home defense? Assassinations? I'll give you a different answer for each.

I just recently got me a .22 just because I wanted me a cheap pea-shooter. Considering the cost of .22 ammo, I should probably get a more expensive gun that takes cheaper ammo, it'll probably cost less in the long run, but I just wanted to get up and running for under US$300 ($200 for the gun, less than $100 for the ammo).


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not biased...


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 5, 2015)

.22lr pistols are an absolute blast (ha) to shoot! Don't rule that out just yet


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have 3 Glocks a 17L, 23, and 36. I keep the 23 around for home use, the 36 never leaves the safe, and the 17L I take with me usually for new shooters. I also have a TACSOL .22LR conversion slide for the 17L as well. It's a good platform for beginners. I prefer shooting 9mm or my favorite .45. But for my personal preference when target and steel shooting, I give the polymer pistols the boot! My favorites are my Custom Shop CZs, CZ-97B (.45) and CZ-75 SP-01 Shadow Target (9mm).


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Find one that feels "right" in your hand. You'll naturally be able to control something that's more comfortable in your grip than something that's awkward.

I'll say this...any of them will be an experience for you since you've never shot before. In addition, if that particular range has it....rent a full-auto something and enjoy. Not everyday, even here in the US, can the average citizen get their mitts on one and have that experience (not all ranges have them for rent). Obviously, only do this if comfortable. When full auto is rented at our range, one of the range personnel will go in with you as an extra safety/confidence precaution.

Then there's always the .60 cal lolol....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yzI0AIpUUA


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 5, 2015)

.22's are fun! They feel like nothing and the pit holes in things. I personally haven't shot any larger handgun, but .45 and above looks uncomforatable, for sure. Wear their ear protection, but try to double up if you can.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 5, 2015)

I do a *lot* of shooting. I was a SAW gunner on my last tour overseas, and being in the Army I get to shoot M16s, M4's, 240B's, Mk. 19's, etc.

You couldn't go wrong with any of the ones you mentioned, but I will say this: IF you can find a Sig 220 (preferably an Ultra Match or Stainless with the rosewood grips), you will be shooting one of the softest-recoiling, most accurate factory .45's I've ever shot. HK's are a close second.

Also if you get a chance, pick up an AR15 of any sort and put a few rounds through it. You might find they aren't as "dangerous" or "scary" as many anti's would have you believe.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. My main goal here would be target shooting, nothing more. My intuition says to start with a 9mm handgun, then go to .45 and stop there. Maybe some deagle .50AE action, but I need to build some confidence first, since I'm a relatively small guy (5'7" and 150 pounds).

Then, some other day, I'll definitely shoot the AK and AR platforms. I don't care much for full auto, except for ammo dump fun.

I'll probably go with the glock platform first. But I've always wanted to shoot the beretta and 1911 platforms as well for some reason. I wish they had the beretta 93R and glock 18C hahahahahaha. I don't care much for revolvers as well.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2015)

First handgun I ever shot was a 9mm 1911. It was very comfortable and the recoil was minimal. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup, sounds reasonable. Nothing wrong with the Glock or 1911 for a beginner, that's probably where I'm going next.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 5, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> I'm not biased...



Why don't you get rid of that plastic piece of crap and get a real gun. 
















Out of all of those, I'd go for a Glock 17/19 or a M&P9.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 6, 2015)

In case anybody is wondering (I'm sure nobody is), I've owned a handful of 1911's, including Kimbers, Colts, and a completely worked over Springfield Operator, and currently own an M1911A1 from the mid 1940's. 

...and now I carry a Glock, and won't buy another 1911. 

Experience, I guess.

EDIT:

Not knocking the 1911, just came to the realization a while back that it's an old, outdated design. My Glocks are more accurate, more reliable, CHEAPER, and fit my hand better (once you get rid of the damn finger grooves/bumps).


----------



## monkeybike (Jan 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed my XD .45 when I had it....., until I had to turn it over to the sheriffs.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 6, 2015)

If you have a glock and want a smooth trigger pull get one of these in Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - Ghost Connector 3.5 Edge - $24.95

This adds to the smoothness


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> In case anybody is wondering (I'm sure nobody is), I've owned a handful of 1911's, including Kimbers, Colts, and a completely worked over Springfield Operator, and currently own an M1911A1 from the mid 1940's.
> 
> ...and now I carry a Glock, and won't buy another 1911.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## 7stg (Jan 6, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


>



I have one of those S&W 500 and they can be seriously dangerous. Never let an amateur or anyone on their first time fire it with more than one round in the chamber.



"Negligent Suicide" with a .500 Smith & Wesson revolver - Bearing Arms

What happens is the recoil compresses the hand a good bit, the trigger resets, and as part of the recoil recovery the gun goes forward into the trigger finger which has not stopped pulling from the first shot, it happens really quickly as the above video shows, causing a second round to go off.


Not that it can't be fired well.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 6, 2015)

Chickenhawk said:


> In case anybody is wondering (I'm sure nobody is), I've owned a handful of 1911's, including Kimbers, Colts, and a completely worked over Springfield Operator, and currently own an M1911A1 from the mid 1940's.
> 
> ...and now I carry a Glock, and won't buy another 1911.
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 7, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


>





Ahem.

CZ-75.


*Dives into bunker*


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 7, 2015)

brynotherhino said:


> .22lr pistols are an absolute blast (ha) to shoot!


Yeah. There's just something _fun_ about shooting something with zero recoil. "I could do this all night."


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 7, 2015)

7stg said:


> I have one of those S&W 500 and they can be seriously dangerous. Never let an amateur or anyone on their first time fire it with more than one round in the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asher (Jan 7, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah. There's just something _fun_ about shooting something with zero recoil. "I could do this all night."



Old M1 carbines shooting .30 are like this but with a bit more pop, too. Really fun little guys.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 7, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah. There's just something _fun_ about shooting something with zero recoil. "I could do this all night."



That and you can shoot it all night for what $5?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 8, 2015)

Welllllllllllllllllllllll....

Nope.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## leandroab (Jan 9, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


>



Win! 

Also, how to prevent this? Is it a matter of squeezing your hands close really tight (sans the trigger finger)?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 10, 2015)

leandroab said:


> Win!
> 
> Also, how to prevent this? Is it a matter of squeezing your hands close really tight (sans the trigger finger)?



Ya, that and work your way up to it, .357 then .44, then 454 Casull, ect. And the first couple time you shoot it I would just put 1 round in it like 7stg said.


----------



## ricky bobby (Jan 10, 2015)

You haven't lived til you shot the .50 cal desert eagle. Nothing else on the list would excite me.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2015)

ricky bobby said:


> You haven't lived til you shot the .50 cal desert eagle. Nothing else on the list would excite me.



Plus you can star in a rap video after you go to the range.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 13, 2015)

I already posted earlier, but given the direction this thread is going, I want to add another $.02.

You'll hear a lot about "this gun is better" or "that gun is better". In the firearms world (just like in the guitar world) there's a lot of cork-sniffery, with a slightly-less-than-equal amount of real personal experience, that informs such statements.

As someone who has had to fire shots in self-defense, I feel I have at least some insight on the issue. Here's my take:

If it goes bang every time I pull the trigger, and puts the bullets generally where I'm pointing it, I'll take it. Name brand be damned.

That said, just like guitars, it's all about what feels comfortable to you. I *love* Glocks, but I can't shoot them worth a damn because I don't own one and I'm not comfortable with the way they feel. Oddly enough, I also love Berettas. The PX4 series is freakin' fantastic. And super-comfy to shoot. The M9 gets a bad rap but is in reality a fantastic weapon.


All that I'm trying to say is this: Take our recommendations with a (fairly large) grain of salt. Pick up a few, handle them, point them at the wall to see if the sights line up naturally for you. You'll quickly discover your preferences and can decide which ones to shoot from there. If it's a $5k customized STI, or a $150 Taurus, it doesn't matter as long as you can effectively put the rounds on the target.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 13, 2015)

EDIT:

nvm


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 13, 2015)

shanejohnson02 said:


> That said, just like guitars, it's all about what feels comfortable to you.


Quoted for truth. And the analogy is excellent. Familiarity is key.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 13, 2015)

Excelent!!


----------



## Stoutness762 (Jan 23, 2015)

Start small and work your way up. If you can't handle the .44, do not, I repeat DO NOT try the .50 ae. You will really regret that. Be safe and don't so anything stupid. The best way to show off is to be safe and be accurate. I've been a shooter since 5th grade and am now a high school junior, so I have quite a bit of experience. If you wanna try the big ones, get a stable and comfortable stance, aim and fire. DO NOT HOLD THE .44 with your finger near the cylinder. You can lose a finger when that sucker goes off.Just both hands on the grip with one finger on the trigger. Don't rush yourself, just ease into it and don't fire until you are 100% ready. Good luck!!


----------



## 7stg (Jan 23, 2015)

Stoutness762 said:


> DO NOT HOLD THE .44 with your finger near the cylinder. You can lose a finger when that sucker goes off.Just both hands on the grip with one finger on the trigger.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 23, 2015)

Stoutness762 said:


> DO NOT HOLD THE .44 with your finger near the cylinder. You can lose a finger when that sucker goes off.




Guy Blows His Thumb Off by Holding His Revolver Improperly - Graphic Images


----------

